# Very first competition



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay!! It's a positive start for them both. Congratulations.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations to her for even trying! Next time, she'll know what to expect and also what is expected of her.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Good job! =) I'll bet she gets hooked now.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks
I'm really happy. Kid was pleased. Not entirely sure it's her thing but for the sake of the dog she is going to stick with it at least another year. My youngest is really the dog person and if big kid won't keep it up the little one can do it in a year. 
We are starting our little dog with it with my middle kid starting next month.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is great!


----------

